# ISPConfig3 & IPv6



## Pionier (3. Feb. 2013)

*IPv6 & ISPConfig3*

                                                                                                                                                                Ich gebe zu, ich habe mich bis Dato noch nicht mit IPv6  auseinander gesetzt, und nun stehe ich vor einem Berg an Fragen.

Basis:


BS = Debian Wheezy
Adminsoftware = ISPConfig3 (3.0.5)
IPv4-Adresse: 37.221.xxx.xx (Zahlen durch x ersetzt)
IPv6 Zugewiesenens IPv6 Netzwerk 2a03:4000:2:xxx::/64 (Zahlen durch x ersetzt)
Meine Frage:


Wie muss ich den Server konfigurieren, damit ich für jede Website eine eigene IPv6 habe?
Wie richte ich SNI (serverkonfiguration > Web > SSL Einstellungen) ein? Gibt es da eventuell ein kleines HowTo?
Für eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar und wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Pionier


----------



## florian030 (3. Feb. 2013)

Das Feld v6-Präfix kannst Du momentan ignorieren. Das gehört nicht wirklich in die 3.0.5.

Du musst also (erstmal) für jede Domain eine eigene IPv6 definieren (Server / Server IP Adresses) und dann individuell zuweisen (Sites / DOMAIN / IPv6-Address).


----------



## Pionier (3. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von florian030:


> Das Feld v6-Präfix kannst Du momentan ignorieren. Das gehört nicht wirklich in die 3.0.5.


Und warum ist dann da?


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2013)

> Und warum ist dann da?


Weil es beim Mergen von SVN Branches mit reingerutscht ist und dann nachdem es uns aufgefallen ist wieder entfernt wurde. ISPConfig 3.0.5 ist eine RC, also eine Version zum testen und nicht das finale Release.


----------



## Pionier (4. Feb. 2013)

@Till
Was das "RC" bedeutet ist mir schon klar, ich teste die Version ja auch nur auf meinem "Testserver".

@All
Kann mir einer bei der noch offenen Frage helfen?


Wie richte ich SNI (serverkonfiguration > Web > SSL Einstellungen) ein? Gibt es da eventuell ein kleines HowTo?


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2013)

Sni muss nicht eingerichtet werden, es funktioniert mit aktuellen apache und openssl versionen automatisch. Welche versionen das sind, steht z.b. In der wikipedia.


----------

